# what age do sun spots begin appearing on white pits?



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

It has finally been 2 weeks since Lilys last set of shots  so now I can begin walking her! I just want to know if I can use sunscreen on her already and what age sun spots might begin to appear on her? I searched "sunspots" in the site search engine but it gave 0 results. Thank you.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm not exactly sure when they started to appear on my dog, maybe 6 months or so.

I think she was about 7 months old in this pic









This is her at 4 years. 









Keep in mind her spots are more prominent because she has hair loss from demodedic mange as a puppy.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Kangol's started appearing before he was a year. Make sure you put sunscreen on your dog when going outside, just like you would a child. That was a mistake I made in the beginning and when I started putting sunscreen on him I don't know if I put enough. Kangol's multiply every year it seems. All dogs have them they are just more noticeable on lighter dogs. My brindle has a ton but they are hard to see except on his belly.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Are there ever white pits without them? I saw one on petsmarts adoption website that didn't appear to have any and was wondering if maybe it was the pic hiding them? Also is there special sunscreen to use or will any do? I've heard to get childrens sunscreen and the strongest you can get.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Also - what if I only walk Lily at night? Will it prevent them?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Actually, the black spots are pigmentation to help prevent sun burning and such. It is still a good idea to put sun screen on though. Dogs that don't have these spots are more prone to burn because they have less pigment. The spots will multiply with age.


----------



## maryj (May 11, 2011)

lol mary jane has Alooott of em, i thought it was something to do with genetics, since her mother had them just like her, but now im starting to think she might have alittle dalmatian in her with all those spots! haha jk i just learned to except it.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

How old is your dog? And I thought I heard that some bloodlines were bred to have more spots than others as a distinction... could've been a byb myth though. Lily is 8 months and she only has 1 sunspot on her snout.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Keira started to get hers just before she turned 6 months old...
It really doesn't bother me, because I have never seen a white one without them. The one you saw on the petsmart thing-- it was probably just the pic. 
Some pictures of Keira show hers more than others.


----------



## maryj (May 11, 2011)

i think regardless if the mom and dad where not fully white then there has to be some gene passed over for spotted skin, because unless they are albino then they must have some kind of skin pigmentation.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

MamaTank said:


> Keira started to get hers just before she turned 6 months old...
> It really doesn't bother me, because I have never seen a white one without them. The one you saw on the petsmart thing-- it was probably just the pic.
> Some pictures of Keira show hers more than others.


I've seen a lot of white dogs without them and that means they are more prone to getting sun burned than those with the pigmentation. The spots are a good thing.


----------



## maryj (May 11, 2011)

:goodpost: AMEN to that i still love mj the same spots or not.


----------

